# surfside beach



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Has anyone been doing any good at surfside beach? Been thinking about giving it a try soon just not sure on how to really fish the winter surf are what to target. Any suggestions would be helpful thanks in advance.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This time of the year the surf is filled with reds, drum, sheepshead, and big whiting. Use half crabs or jumbo shrimp on the big rods on a 5/0 to 7/0 circle hook, on the small rods rig up with size 2 kahle hooks with half a jumbo shrimp.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

I went yesterday and got NADA, not one single bite in surf or in bay. Water was nice and maybe things changed with the tide change. I was only there about 4 hours in the mid day and had to leave. Live shrimp, mullet and artificials with no luck. Did not have any fresh crab.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

How far out do you need to fish for the reds this time of year


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If the tide is in I usually get them between the beach and the first bar, if the tide is out I fish between the first and second bar. Just to be on the safe side, it's always better to stagger your rods until you locate the fish.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

letsgofishing07 said:


> How far out do you need to fish for the reds this time of year


You would be surprised how close they come to shore. Get two rods and stagger them. One first gut one second.


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks yal can't wait to give it a try


----------

